# Pflanzen für den Uferwall



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade meinen Teich fertiggestellt und habe auch zum größten Teil schon bepflanzt. Um den Teich läuft ein Uferwall mit anschließendem und Ufergraben. Bisher habe ich auf dem Uferwall und an der Wassergrenze am Uferwall folgende Pflanzen gesetzt:

- Kuckucks Lichtnelke
- __ Lippenmäulchen
- Vergissmeinnicht
- __ Pfennigkraut
- __ Wasserminze

*Was könnt Ihr mir noch vorschlagen?* 
Es soll nur nicht höher als max. 20cm -25cm werden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2005)

ich hab die samenmischung von ng genommen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo Sylvie,

schade, dass bisher nur einer auf deine doch sehr wichtige Frage eine Antwort gegeben hat.
Selbstverständlich wäre wichtig zu wissen, wie groß dein Teich bzw. der Ufergraben ist. Auf jeden Fall würde ich dir als erste Ferndiagnose sagen, schön, aber viiiieeel zu wenig!!!!
Du mußt dir darüber im klaren sein, dass es hauptsächlich Pflanzen sind, die deinen Teich reinigen und dem Wasser überschüssige Nährstoffe entziehen, sonst hast du bald nämlich keinen Teich mehr, sondern eine Algenpfütze. Bei der Bepflanzung eines Teiches gilt vereinfacht folgende Faustregel: Nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen! Das bedeutet jetzt nicht, dass du alle 5 cm eine Pflanze pflanzen sollst, aber nur 5 Pflanzen sollten es auch nicht nur sein.
Hast du auch noch Fische im Teich?  Wenn ja, solltest du schleunigst deinem Teich noch ein paar Euronen spenden.
So kannst du z. B. Sumpfdotterblumen, __ Seekanne, __ Froschbiss, __ Wasserhahnenfuß, __ Wollgras, um nur einige zu nennen, in und am Ufergraben pflanzen....
LG
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,

es geht mir in der gestellten Frage rein um den *Uferwall* (34m lang, 15cm bis 25 cm breit, 5-7cm ueber Wasseroberflaeche), welcher den Ufergraben vom Teich abgrenzt.

Es sollen moeglichst niedrieg wachsende, mehrjaehrige Pflanzen sein (< 25cm in der Wuchhoehe), welche mit der Zeit den Uferwall ueberdecken.

Was habt ihr auf dem Ufergraben bzw. was habt habt ihr fuer Vorschlaege.

Mit freundlichen Grueszen,

Uwe B.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2005)

Mir fällt neben den schon genannten noch die __ Bachbunge ein. Vielleicht auch das __ Gnadenkraut das nur 20-30 cm hoch werden soll. Ich hab es bei mir auch am Rand (Feuchtzone) obwohl es giftig sein soll. 

Mehr weiss ich leider auch nicht   

Gruß Mel


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,

mir würde da noch mehr einfallen - aber sollen es 'realistische' Pflanzen sein, die man auch überall kaufen kann, oder sollen auch Pflanzen in die Liste, nach denen man länger suchen muss bevor man sie bekommt?

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Sylvie,
Ich habe dem Uferwall mischungssaat vom NG bestellt. Niedigwachsend bis 12 cm. Vor 2 Wochen gestreut und das erste grün ist schon zu sehen  :razz: 

Kann ich nur empfehlen. wir haben jetzt aber schon August, also muss du ziemlich flott handeln.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Sylvie,
Ich habe dem Uferwall mischungssaat vom NG bestellt. Niedigwachsend bis 12 cm. Vor 2 Wochen gestreut und das erste grün ist schon zu sehen  :razz: 

Kann ich nur empfehlen. wir haben jetzt aber schon August, also muss du ziemlich flott handeln.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,

danke fuer Euere Hinweise. Ich werde mal abwarten welche Vorschlaege Herr Wallner noch so hat. 

Ich denke,  wenn ich das ganze in den naechsten 2 Wochen hin bekomme ist noch genug Zeit zum Anwachsen.


Mit freundlichen Grueßen

Uwe B.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2005)

Hallo uwe,

ich erdreiste mich auch mal als angehender "Ufergrabenbesitzer" dir ein paar Pflanzen für den Ufergraben zu nennen:

Amerikanische Sumpfschwertlilie (__ Iris versicolor)
__ Bachnelkenwurz
__ Blutweiderich (wächst zwar hoch aber sieht goil aus)
Flussampfer
Frauenmantel
Gottesknadenkraut
__ Lobelien (leider nicht winterhart , zumindest nicht meine __ Kardinalslobelie)
Mädesüss
Morgensternsegge
__ Pfennigkraut
__ Primeln in allen erdenklichen Formen, darf nur nicht unter Wasser stehen
Schachtelhalm ( vornehmlich Sumpfschachtelhalm)
__ Sumpfdotterblume
__ Sumpffarn
__ Wollgras 

.... um nur einige aus meinem Ufergraben zu nennen ... gedeihen alle prächtig, da fast alles von Werner ist . Die Pflanzen sind bis auf den Blutweiderich alle niedrigwachsend ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2005)

Hallo jtb,
wie uwe das mehrfach schon erwähnt hat, es geht um den Uferwall, nicht um den ufergraben


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Midnite,

diese Pflanzen sind für feucht-nasse Zonen geeignet .... der Uferwall iss feucht-nass    ...   ... einfahc mit Lehm arbeiten, dann wird das schon was ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Jungteichbauer,

danke für die Vorschlaege. Die Mehrzahl dieser Pflanzen habe ich bereits im Ufergraben, einige werde ich mir mal anschauen. 

Ich muss aber noch mal weiter Nachfragen und präzisiere dehalb:

Es geht mir um den Bereich Uferwall über Wasser und der Bereich am Uferwall welcher auf der Teichseite und Ufergrabenseite 10cm bis 15cm im Wassers steht. Auf der Teichseite habe ich als Substrat lehmhaltigen Sand und auf der Ufergrabenseite Gartenerde. Ich möchte das der Uferwall mit Pflanzen, welche über Wasser auf dem Uferwall gesetzt werden oder am Wasser, bedeckt wird. Diese Pflanzen sollen möglichst nicht höher als 25cm werden bzw. auf dem Uferwall entlang kriechen (__ Bodendecker).

Aufbau Uferwall:

Der Uferwall ist aus Beton. Darüber liegt Vlies und die Folie. Über der Folie liegt lemhaltiger Sand mit ca. 2cm stärke. Dann folgt die Ufermatte von NG in welcher lemhaltiger Sand dünn eingeschemmt ist. Das Substrat liegt ab Wasserkante in die Tiefe (sowohl im Ufergraben als auch im Teich) auf der Ufermatte.

Mit freundlichen Gruessen

Uwe B.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

ich habe meinen Uferwall erst mal mit __ Moos bedeckt. Das Moos habe ich aus dem Rasen vertikutiert, auf den Wall gelegt und mit etwas Sand bedeckt (wegen der Vögel und dem Wind). Das Moos ist super angewachsen. Das Substrat auf dem Uferwall ist Sand. Zusätzlich habe ich die Naturagart Samenmischung für den Uferwall ausgebracht. Mein Uferwall ist mittlerweile sehr naturnah bewachsen. Schau mal in mein Album. 

Du solltest bedenken, dass du später den Uferwall unter Umständen betreten willst um z.B. Blätter oder Algen abzufischen usw. Moos kann man ohne weiters betreten.


----------

